# '05 Cabin Air Filter Change DIY



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone have a video or step by step instruc. on changing out the Cabin Air filter on a 2005 Frontier (XE 4 cylinder model, but I think the cabin filter the same for all 05 models) ?


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

demob05 said:


> Anyone have a video or step by step instruc. on changing out the Cabin Air filter on a 2005 Frontier (XE 4 cylinder model, but I think the cabin filter the same for all 05 models) ?


i think you can find the answer to this in your owners manual under the do it yourself maintenance. try there first.


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

*Changed today*

I just changed mine today. I was surprised how dirty they were after 15,500 miles/ 9 months. 

When I opened the package, there were two filters. I didn't realize there are two filters in the truck. Hey, I'm a guy....I didn't read the instructions first.


----------



## pyronn (Sep 26, 2005)

demob05 said:


> Anyone have a video or step by step instruc. on changing out the Cabin Air filter on a 2005 Frontier (XE 4 cylinder model, but I think the cabin filter the same for all 05 models) ?


Check here

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999M1-D4005


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

At just under 15,000 miles, opened up the glove box to change out the cabin filters, and noticed that there were NO FILTERS inside the compartment!!
The filter box is there, but the cover piece was fragile and I ended breaking a couple of hook pieces off the cheap plastic thing... Also there's supposed to be a bolt on top of the cover piece, which wasn't there.
Talked with the service reps at local Nissan, and they advised that cabin filter boxes are normally EMPTY when sold new, and at the 15,000 mile service, the filters are THEN ADDED in... does this sound right??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You just open the glovebox, sqeeze the sides and it pops the box open and hangs down so you can see inside. YOu'll see a little square plastic piece with rounded edges. There's supposed to be a bolt on it but I think they got lazy and didn't put them in because mine didn't have it. You just open up the tab on top and pull off the cover. The two filters lay side by side and they should be in there from the factory. Pay attention to what direction the Nissan symbol and the arrows are when you take it out. 

All models have it I believe, even if it isn't advertised on the sticker. Its just cheaper for Nissan to produce one identical truck I think.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

James said:


> You just open the glovebox, sqeeze the sides and it pops the box open and hangs down so you can see inside. YOu'll see a little square plastic piece with rounded edges. There's supposed to be a bolt on it but I think they got lazy and didn't put them in because mine didn't have it. You just open up the tab on top and pull off the cover. The two filters lay side by side and they should be in there from the factory. Pay attention to what direction the Nissan symbol and the arrows are when you take it out.
> 
> All models have it I believe, even if it isn't advertised on the sticker. Its just cheaper for Nissan to produce one identical truck I think.


 Mine is in the same place you described... but the Filters are not inside them, just an empty cabin air filter box for 2 filters. I also reviewed my original sticker price sheet and didn't see an in-cabin air filter as a feature, so maybe (since mine's a base XE 4x2 model) didn't have the filters but still had the filter box because the interior design for all Frontier's are standardized... anyone with a base '05 XE have a similar situation??


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

They are so full of crap.....mine had both of them in from NEW! I would make them give you a set of filters. If not raise hell to Nissan Corp.

PS - mine didn't have the bolt either. It snaps into place, so I don't think it's going anywhere.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

demob05 said:


> Mine is in the same place you described... but the Filters are not inside them, just an empty cabin air filter box for 2 filters. I also reviewed my original sticker price sheet and didn't see an in-cabin air filter as a feature, so maybe (since mine's a base XE 4x2 model) didn't have the filters but still had the filter box because the interior design for all Frontier's are standardized... anyone with a base '05 XE have a similar situation??


Although all new Frontiers have the box for the filters, your truck won't have the filters installed when you purchased it unless you paid extra for the option. The solution? Buy a couple of filters online and install 'em yourself.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> Although all new Frontiers have the box for the filters, your truck won't have the filters installed when you purchased it unless you paid extra for the option. The solution? Buy a couple of filters online and install 'em yourself.


 Exactly what I planned on... Parts Dept. at local Nissan dealership is charging $45 for the filter pair. Anyone know where I can get them cheaper, online or elsewhere??


----------



## pyronn (Sep 26, 2005)

What about home HVAC filters from your local lowes or depot, cut to size?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

probably won't work or will be more expensive. you have to push one in, and the slide it to the side and push the next one in. i'd just pay the money at the dealership.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

demob05 said:


> Exactly what I planned on... Parts Dept. at local Nissan dealership is charging $45 for the filter pair. Anyone know where I can get them cheaper, online or elsewhere??


You can get a pair of them at Courtesyparts.com for $27, no tax:
Microfilters


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

pyronn said:


> What about home HVAC filters from your local lowes or depot, cut to size?


You might well find some filter material to cut to size, but I wouldn't recommend HVAC filter material from Home Depot; they are made to filter dust particles, while the in-cabin microfilter grabs much smaller stuff.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

www.yournissanparts.com has them for $23.00 a pair, plus if you use the clbttn code you'll also get a 10% discount! :thumbup:


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> www.yournissanparts.com has them for $23.00 a pair, plus if you use the clbttn code you'll also get a 10% discount! :thumbup:


 Thanks for all the tips... this site seems to offer the best deal. Where can I get that clbttn code discount??


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

demob05 said:


> Thanks for all the tips... this site seems to offer the best deal. Where can I get that clbttn code discount??


"clbttn" is the code! "cludfrontier" will also work! (leave off the quotation marks!) :thumbup: You'll enter it at the bottom of the page where you fill in all your information after you add it to your cart.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

Was checking out the filters on yournissanparts.com.. it's listed as an individual item for $23... just confirming if it is in fact a Pair (2) filters for $23. The ad on the site wasn't too clear.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

demob05 said:


> Was checking out the filters on yournissanparts.com.. it's listed as an individual item for $23... just confirming if it is in fact a Pair (2) filters for $23. The ad on the site wasn't too clear.


Good question, I was under the impression they were sold as a set. I'll e-mail Brian and ask him...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Good question, I was under the impression they were sold as a set. I'll e-mail Brian and ask him...


According to Brian (Jerseyparts on other forums), part number 999m1-vr0056 which fits the frontier, comes with 2 filters in it. So, the $23.99 price (before discount) at www.yournissanparts.com will include two micro filters! Hope this helps...


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> According to Brian (Jerseyparts on other forums), part number 999m1-vr0056 which fits the frontier, comes with 2 filters in it. So, the $23.99 price (before discount) at www.yournissanparts.com will include two micro filters! Hope this helps...


Okay, if we're shopping around for the best price you can get the pair for $20 here:
My Nissan Parts


----------



## TurboedMSP (Feb 14, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> According to Brian (Jerseyparts on other forums), part number 999m1-vr0056 which fits the frontier, comes with 2 filters in it. So, the $23.99 price (before discount) at www.yournissanparts.com will include two micro filters! Hope this helps...



The part number doesn't match what courtesy parts .com has for the frontier/pathfinder 2005+ models for the in cabin filter.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

James,

My '05 LE KC did not come equipped with the in cabin filters installed. I have my 2 filters now and I am trying to install them. I got the glove box to drop down, but I cannot get the filter cover off. At least I think it is the filter cover.

There was not a bolt in my cover either. I see a little tab
looking piece at the top of the cover inside a small rectangular opening but I cannot get it to release anything
no matter how I push or pull on it.

Can you get a picture of this so I'll know for sure I am messing with the correct piece? Also can you tell me which way to manipulate it to get it to release?

I have pushed pretty hard on it and nothing happens. I
think I see the tabs at the bottom so I presume once the
cover is released it just lowers using the tabs as a pivot
point.

I shall appreciate any help you can give me on this as I hate to go to the dealership and pay them for an hours
labor just to open the case.

OkieScot







James said:


> You just open the glovebox, sqeeze the sides and it pops the box open and hangs down so you can see inside. YOu'll see a little square plastic piece with rounded edges. There's supposed to be a bolt on it but I think they got lazy and didn't put them in because mine didn't have it. You just open up the tab on top and pull off the cover. The two filters lay side by side and they should be in there from the factory. Pay attention to what direction the Nissan symbol and the arrows are when you take it out.
> 
> All models have it I believe, even if it isn't advertised on the sticker. Its just cheaper for Nissan to produce one identical truck I think.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

TurboedMSP said:


> The part number doesn't match what courtesy parts .com has for the frontier/pathfinder 2005+ models for the in cabin filter.


Beats me, I was just passing on the information passed to me! Sounds like Jack has found the best price yet on the web anyway! I know I always like to shop around and find the best price I can! :thumbup:


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

[_QUOTE=Gerald]James,

My '05 LE KC did not come equipped with the in cabin filters installed. I have my 2 filters now and I am trying to install them. I got the glove box to drop down, but I cannot get the filter cover off. At least I think it is the filter cover.

There was not a bolt in my cover either. I see a little tab
looking piece at the top of the cover inside a small rectangular opening but I cannot get it to release anything

I have pushed pretty hard on it and nothing happens. I
think I see the tabs at the bottom so I presume once the
cover is released it just lowers using the tabs as a pivot
point.


Looks like yours is the same situation as my '05 XE... After pulling down the glovebox, noticed that the hold-down bolt wasn't there as described in the manual, so all your left with doing is pulling out the black pastic cabin filter cover.. and you're right, it's a pain in the ass to open, the upper tab that you're supposed to depress feels like it's bolted on, and it's very cramped in that crevice where that cover is so you don't have enough space with fiddle around. I ended up actually breaking the upper tab as well as one of the 2 lower hooks, so now it's back in place with only the one remaining hook holding the cover on... I'm going to get a bolt/screw from Autozone to put on, and that alone should hold the cover in place. If need be, just go to a hardware store or auto parts shop and get a screw/bolt, but if you don't break off the upper tab or lower hooks, you probably won't need one at all._


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The cover has a little tab that you have to depress or push up on to get the cover off. That is probably why they didnt' bother with the bolt. Get a flashlight, shine it in there and you can clearly see how to get it off.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> According to Brian (Jerseyparts on other forums), part number 999m1-vr0056 which fits the frontier, comes with 2 filters in it. So, the $23.99 price (before discount) at www.yournissanparts.com will include two micro filters! Hope this helps...


 I just bought the 999M1-VR006 filters on-line... is this basically the same??


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

James,

Thanks for replying. I used a trouble light to light things up, but I was still not able to tell how to release the tab.
Heck, I am not even sure the thing I am looking at is the
tab or not.

I am 68 years old and my eye sight is not as good as it used to be. I have cateracts coming on and although I
see pretty well in day light, when I get in small restricted areas such as this I have a little trouble.

It looks like to me that you either have to push in on the
piece I am looking at or pull it toward yourself. I do not
see a way to push it up.

I have a piping/drumming workshop to go to tomorrow,
but I'll look at it again Sunday and see if I can figure it out.
If you have a way to take a picture of this area can you do
so and make the tab area centered in the picture.

Thank you again for your help.

OkieScot





QUOTE=James]The cover has a little tab that you have to depress or push up on to get the cover off. That is probably why they didnt' bother with the bolt. Get a flashlight, shine it in there and you can clearly see how to get it off.[/QUOTE]


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Gerald said:


> James,
> 
> Thanks for replying. I used a trouble light to light things up, but I was still not able to tell how to release the tab.
> Heck, I am not even sure the thing I am looking at is the
> ...


[/QUOTE]

THe cover for the filters is only about 1.5"x4" with rounded corners. THere is a tab that you push up I think and then the cover pulls off.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Courtesy Nissan has the installation instructions posted on their site.

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999M1-D4005 

The pictures are a little small, but seem to be pretty straightforward. I might have to do this to my truck next. Easy and cheap!!! :cheers:

One question though -- the instructions refer to a Warning Label?? What gives?? :wtf:


----------



## TurboedMSP (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like yours is the same situation as my '05 XE... After pulling down the glovebox, noticed that the hold-down bolt wasn't there as described in the manual, so all your left with doing is pulling out the black pastic cabin filter cover.. and you're right, it's a pain in the ass to open, the upper tab that you're supposed to depress feels like it's bolted on, and it's very cramped in that crevice where that cover is so you don't have enough space with fiddle around. I ended up actually breaking the upper tab as well as one of the 2 lower hooks, so now it's back in place with only the one remaining hook holding the cover on... I'm going to get a bolt/screw from Autozone to put on, and that alone should hold the cover in place. If need be, just go to a hardware store or auto parts shop and get a screw/bolt, but if you don't break off the upper tab or lower hooks, you probably won't need one at all.[/QUOTE]


I had no bolt either, The bolt tab looks like it will not take a screw either. The 
threads start and end really quick inside the bolt tab. I will try to find a screw for it. I broke the tab as well, and also my filters were installed upside down. but they do show alot of crap that they have caught and not let in my cabin.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Q-Tip,

I used their instructions, but it was not clear to me how the cover part releases. It sounds like it is a problem for others too judging from the breakage.

I am beginning to wonder if this is worth it for those of us who have trouble seeing in dark restricted areas.

After all, I have driven a lot of miles in a lot of vehicles without this filter. Maybe that is why my lungs are in the shape they are in.

OkieScot






Q-Tip said:


> Courtesy Nissan has the installation i
> nstructions posted on their site.
> 
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999M1-D4005
> ...


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Q-Tip,
> 
> I used their instructions, but it was not clear to me how the cover part releases. It sounds like it is a problem for others too judging from the breakage.
> 
> ...


I also took notice that their instructions say to use an 8mm wrench to remove the screw holding the cover on. Doesn't say anything about "pressing tabs to release the cover" or some such. Seems like some confusion between the instructions and the actual trucks.

Could this be related to some kind of mid-year design change?? Kind of like the chrome door handles & mirrors, maybe the early trucks have tabs and the later ones have the screw?? Or vice versa??


Maybe that's what the warning label is for?!?!?
***WARNING***
Instructions May Not Properly Reflect Reality!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: If Your Truck Looks Like This Then You Got Lucky!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
:loser: :loser: :loser: If Not Then Too Bad!! :loser: :loser: :loser:​

-


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

After reading this thread I had to go take a look at mine, and wouldn't you know it, I pressed down on the little release tab and SNAP, off it came! I found a small screw in my spare screw jar, so now I just remove the small phillips head screw and replace my filters! I guess I took care of that! :thumbup:


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I guess Monday I'll just get rough with it and if worse comes to worse I can always order a new cover. If I see
the cover open I'll see how to open it the next time.

OkieScot






05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> After reading this thread I had to go take a look at mine, and wouldn't you know it, I pressed down on the little release tab and SNAP, off it came! I found a small screw in my spare screw jar, so now I just remove the small phillips head screw and replace my filters! I guess I took care of that! :thumbup:


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

Gerald said:


> I guess Monday I'll just get rough with it and if worse comes to worse I can always order a new cover. If I see
> the cover open I'll see how to open it the next time.
> 
> OkieScot


Now settle down here, Gerald--no sense is using the "bigger hammer" method yet. The filter box cover actually comes off pretty easily if you talk to it nicely. Here's what I did:
1. Open the glove compartment door, squeeze in on the sides to allow it to swing down and out of the way. 
2. Set a flashlight or small worklight on the top of the door, pointed at the filter box; that leaves both hands free for working.
3. Locate the tab at the top of the filter box cover; you'll see that you need to push in on it to release the cover. It's very stiff, and you'll break it off if you pull too hard on the cover without depressing it.
4. Since it's close quarters under the dash, use a long screwdriver or dowel rod in your right hand to push in on the tab. At the time, use your left hand to lift the filter box cover off. Mine came off easily, first try. The long screwdriver will also come in handy when you have to position the filter in place on the right side of the box.
5. If that fails, just bust the thing loose and, after replacing the filter, use duct tape to hold the cover in place. I understand that said remedy is the solution of choice for most repairs in Oklahoma anyway


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Reverendbiker,

Thank you for coming to my rescue once again. I have a
long screw driver so I'll try that tomorrow. And yes, thank you, I also have a roll of Okie required duct tape.

OkieScot


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Gerald, If you do get a little over zealous as I obviously did, find an old sheet metal screw laying around the garage and use it to reattach the cover! When I looked at the tab, I thought it looked as though you had to pull down on it to release the cover, and as Jack pointed out, I found out the hard way just how stiff it was! Also, it probably didn't help that the temp was in the 30's when I attempted this, so it was obviously less resilient than it may have been had I waited till summer to play with it! I never did find the piece that broke off, so I still have no idea what it looks like or how it actually retained the cover! Luckily, I had a screw that fit perfectly, so from now on, this won't be an issue for me! I just have to remember to use my magnitized screw driver when removing the screw so I don't loose it as well!


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4,

Thank you for your post. Heck, that means I won't be able to use my Okie duct tape. I think that I have an 8 mm
bolt in my nuts and bolts can.

I wonder why they would make a regular maintenance item so hard to get to. I thought I was going to break the glove box pushing it in far enough to release it.

OkieScot


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Gerald said:


> 05 NISMO 4X4,
> 
> Thank you for your post. Heck, that means I won't be able to use my Okie duct tape. I think that I have an 8 mm
> bolt in my nuts and bolts can.
> ...


I had the same fear, the left hand side of the glove box was a booger to get free! The sticker on my glove box recommended changing the filter once a year, or every 15,000 miles, so I guess if you really only have to mess with it that infrequently, it's not that big a deal! Of course if Nissan had foregone the brittle tab and actually put the nut in there, we wouldn't be having these problems, would we?


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

That is exactly what they should have done. The bolt would have made it a simple thing to change out and
maybe have a better method of moving the glove box door
out of the way.

OkieScot






05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I had the same fear, the left hand side of the glove box was a booger to get free! The sticker on my glove box recommended changing the filter once a year, or every 15,000 miles, so I guess if you really only have to mess with it that infrequently, it's not that big a deal! Of course if Nissan had foregone the brittle tab and actually put the nut in there, we wouldn't be having these problems, would we?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You know what I do is every month, I take them out and shake the crap out of them and tap them against a wall to get some of that gunk out of there. I go off roading quite a bit and it collects a ton of dust in there along with leaves and other misc. stuff that the air ducts suck in.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Since I had everything pulled out installing a crossover this afternoon, I decided to investigate all the fuss about the in-cabin air filters...

The little door flap over the filter is remarkably easy to open... if you do it right. I pushed on it in a few directions and it didnt feel like it was going to open without breaking the tab off (like others seem to have experienced). Then I got the angle just right by placing my thumb on the bottom of the tab and my index finger on the top right corner of the cover flap. The tab actually bends diagonally to the upper right. A very light squeeze and *pop* it opened without a fuss. As with most Nissan connectors, once you figure out how to do it, it makes you feel stupid for not knowing the first time!

I didnt have a bolt in place either. A spare standard Nissan 10 mm bolt fit perfectly.


- Greg -


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to all who helped, my filter elements are now installed and nothing is broken. It still is all I can do to
get the glove box door to release.

The tab was still difficult to push up, but it did so without
any damage to the tab. When I saw how small the tang is on the tab I could not believe it was so difficult to release.

The cover just fell out on the floor once the tab was released. All is well that ends well and it was cheaper than getting the filter from the factory.

OkieScot


----------



## 05CCLE4X2 (Dec 31, 2005)

I just had to go out and check my truck for the Cabin Air Filter after reading this thread. Mine had no bolt or screw either, just the tab. At first I could not tell how to get the plastic cover off, but, after shining a light on the cover, it was very easy to open. I had the 2 filters in mine. The left side of the glove box was a little tight on my truck as well. SK


----------



## boris (Apr 10, 2005)

i just did this on my 05 pathfinder today, it was hard to swing the glove box out of the way... so i used a long screw driver for the left side, then i coudnt figure out how to get the Plastic thing off, then i got it few mins later... u gotta press UP ON it not DOWN lol... and it came off instantly and i changed the filters although the ones already in there... Airflow arrow was UP... directions say put airflow DOWN and thats waht I did... dunno.. anyway how was your airflow arrows?


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

I checked my filters today and the arrows were pointed up. I put the filters back w/ the arrows pointing down and it sounds a little quieter than before, not as much fan noise. 
So is everyone's filters in the arrow up position when they're supposed to be pointing down???


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

My filters had the arrows pointing up also. But I did not know I even had them since it was not on the list of features that I paid for on the window sticker. I was all set to buy them to install, but thought I should check just in case. Knocked the dead bugs out, flipped them over and ready to go.

No bolt in mine either, thought I was going to break the glove box before it popped out on the left side. The filters, especially the second one, seem hard to push in.


Jeff


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Ditto on the left side of the glove box. The right side was very easy, but the left side is a bear. I thought about taking a little off of the left pivot point to make it easier,
but was afraid it might cause a problem.

no more than I drive I won't have to do it again for a few
years. I had more trouble with the first filter than I did with the second one. Not that big a problem though.

OkieScot







jeffro said:


> My filters had the arrows pointing up also. But I did not know I even had them since it was not on the list of features that I paid for on the window sticker. I was all set to buy them to install, but thought I should check just in case. Knocked the dead bugs out, flipped them over and ready to go.
> 
> No bolt in mine either, thought I was going to break the glove box before it popped out on the left side. The filters, especially the second one, seem hard to push in.
> 
> ...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

jeffro said:


> My filters had the arrows pointing up also. But I did not know I even had them since it was not on the list of features that I paid for on the window sticker. I was all set to buy them to install, but thought I should check just in case. Knocked the dead bugs out, flipped them over and ready to go.
> 
> No bolt in mine either, thought I was going to break the glove box before it popped out on the left side. The filters, especially the second one, seem hard to push in.
> 
> ...


In the FSM it states that the filters are not reversible and flow is only supposed to be one way.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

I had to bring this thread back-do we even need the damn things-i hardly ever use the A\C during summer(first truck I had with A\C don't like the windows up) except on long interstate runs but I run the defrost a lot in winter-will the truck blow up if I take them out and don't put any back?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Won't be a problem. Case in point, some models do not come with them as standard equipment. Z

If you do decide to run without it then let us know if it makes any difference after a while. Thanks, Z


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mudyfronty05 said:


> I had to bring this thread back-do we even need the damn things-i hardly ever use the A\C during summer(first truck I had with A\C don't like the windows up) except on long interstate runs but I run the defrost a lot in winter-will the truck blow up if I take them out and don't put any back?


My truck didn't have them from the factory. But, I didnt find that out until after 15mo/15k miles of driving when it was time to "change" them. No problems in that time and if it was that critical, I would think the factory would have installed them. I went ahead and put them in at 15k. I've seen pictures of dirty filters when others have changed thiers, but I can't say I can notice any difference. Still, I'll probably replace mine every 15k like they recommend; it's just my way these days.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

Z_Rated said:


> Won't be a problem. Case in point, some models do not come with them as standard equipment. Z
> 
> If you do decide to run without it then let us know if it makes any difference after a while. Thanks, Z


I can do that. Hell, I drive with the windows down all the time so I just don't see how the filters can help me.


----------



## Shadow2007 (Mar 16, 2007)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Genuine Nissan Factory Parts Accessories at DISCOUNT Pricing has them for $23.00 a pair, plus if you use the clbttn code you'll also get a 10% discount! :thumbup:[/QUOTE
> 
> thanks for the tip. discount works!


----------



## ciprian_nissan (Jan 10, 2014)

*2005- Nissan Frontier cabin air filter location*

To change cabin air filter/pollen filter/air conditioning filter/dust filter is very easy.
You need only to follow some steps.
You can find here how to do this step by step with relevant pictures.
Nissan Frontier cabin air filter location








This is for 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013 Nissan Frontier.

Thanks!


----------

